# Simcoe Trip



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

We left for Simcoe Wed night, got home Sunday night.

Thursday fishing was good, but wet. Rain & wind all day, never got above 40 degrees.

Friday I opened the door to the motel to head out & uncover the boat, heard the roar of the wind and the crashing of the waves, closed the door and started discussing plan B with my brother. We decided to head around the lake, not an easy way to get there, about an 1 ½ hour drive, over to Kemperfelt Bay and fish for smallies. Bay is fairly protected from the NNW wind. We drove around and fished for about 4 hours. Was protected from waves, but you still felt the wind and the 30 degree temps & snow. Managed 1 fat 4lber and brother caught a cisco or herring when we stopped to drop shot for what we thought were perch. We headed back thinking that the wind had dropped a bit and shifted more westerly, thinking we could get out again for perch. We were wrong. 3  4 footers made it pretty tough and we called it a day.

Saturday we ended up doing very well. Wind had dropped & shifted. Was cold and snowy however. We had a tough time finding them, but when we did, it was lights out.

Sunday we did ok, more small ones that we had to sort through. Wind was good. No precip. Fishing was tougher. Herring had moved into some of our spots and pushed the perch out. We ended up hitting the road about 2pm.

We figure we caught about 350 perch, kept 126. Keepers were between 10  14. We had several slobs in the 14 inch range. Fishing was spotty. You find a good school, stay on them for a bit, then have to circle around to find them. Sometimes you could be on school, graph looks sweet, not biting. Other times, one after the other. Will post pics later. All in all a great trip. Was my 50th birthday present to myself. Most all fish were caught on drop shot plastics. 

Going to be headed over with a buddy to ice fish this January 23-25. He has ice fished it for years. New experience for me. I am not much of an ice guy, but I am looking forward to it. 

Tight lines, 

Wags.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not to bad. Not sure I would like the cold weather.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

We been going for years first weekend of October. That was a very windy & rainy weekend again. Big waves, cold and wind! Happens quite often over there late fall. We run a 23 islander and a little bigger hard top trophy. You need all the boat you got over there. We slayed the fish. Brought back our 100 each and had a big fish fry per usual keeping 8s or bigger. Back in the day we started in 14 footers with 15 hp outboards. We fished 3 footers plus back then too. Like nicer ride back in nowadays.


----------

